# DIY - Hints, Tips and do and dont



## Paulie (2/4/15)

Here a DIY video with a few hints and information which may help.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waheed (4/4/15)

I have found that allowing the juice to breath for 1 to 2 days after about 2 weeks of steeping really does a difference. It made my passion fruit joose as well as my hazelnut joose much smoother and less artificial

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (4/4/15)

Tip: Vanilla essence pg and vg is not a good idea... 

I Boiled the vanilla essence down so it wasnt as thin added pg and vg. It wasnt bad but the flovour lingered forever in my mouth. Side of my cheeks felt like they were getting raw. slightly burnt after taste (guessing from vaporising colorant) after bout a 1ml it went down the drain. ( Boredom and curiosity at its best/worst)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waheed (4/4/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Tip: Vanilla essence pg and vg is not a good idea...
> 
> I Boiled the vanilla essence down so it wasnt as thin added pg and vg. It wasnt bad but the flovour lingered forever in my mouth. Side of my cheeks felt like they were getting raw. slightly burnt after taste (guessing from vaporising colorant) after bout a 1ml it went down the drain. ( Boredom and curiosity at its best/worst)


Boredom and creativity are the minions of innovation my friend. Thanks for trying something that I have thought about and reporting back on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/4/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Tip: Vanilla essence pg and vg is not a good idea...
> 
> I Boiled the vanilla essence down so it wasnt as thin added pg and vg. It wasnt bad but the flovour lingered forever in my mouth. Side of my cheeks felt like they were getting raw. slightly burnt after taste (guessing from vaporising colorant) after bout a 1ml it went down the drain. ( Boredom and curiosity at its best/worst)



That stuff is not good for you. The normal vanilla essence you buy in a shop contains laods of alcohol you can get drunk drinking the stuff. Try doing your own Vanilla extract buy popping some Vanilla pods in pg (slit the pods open) and letting it steep for 3 weeks. Filter and use as your concentrate.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (5/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> That stuff is not good for you. The normal vanilla essence you buy in a shop contains laods of alcohol you can get drunk drinking the stuff. Try doing your own Vanilla extract buy popping some Vanilla pods in pg (slit the pods open) and letting it steep for 3 weeks. Filter and use as your concentrate.



started this today... 1 vanilla bean split, cleaned out the caviar into 70ml of pg. smells great

I also Picked up Almond extract and Caramel extract in mineral water, colorant free. Does anyone have experience with this. Should be usable.


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/4/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> started this today... 1 vanilla bean split, cleaned out the caviar into 70ml of pg. smells great
> 
> I also Picked up Almond extract and Caramel extract in mineral water, colorant free. Does anyone have experience with this. Should be usable.


Sorry dude no clue about the almond and caramel extract.
Me, I wouldn't chance it.

@drew, @Oupa and @Derick \ @Melinda have a fantastic range of quality concentrates all "safe" to use in ejuice for sale at reasonable prices. Check out their websites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Viper_SA (6/4/15)

Is there a difference between vanilla beans and vanilla pods?


----------



## kimbo (6/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Is there a difference between vanilla beans and vanilla pods?



Same thing, bean/pod just depends what English you speak

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Tip: Vanilla essence pg and vg is not a good idea...
> 
> I Boiled the vanilla essence down so it wasnt as thin added pg and vg. It wasnt bad but the flovour lingered forever in my mouth. Side of my cheeks felt like they were getting raw. slightly burnt after taste (guessing from vaporising colorant) after bout a 1ml it went down the drain. ( Boredom and curiosity at its best/worst)


Vanilla essence/extract you buy from PnP is made from real vanilla beans, so it contains vanillin and around a 100 chemicals - chemicals that naturally occur in the vanilla plant plus maybe one or two added during the manufacturing process - all safe for consumption in those quantities, but inhaling...nobody knows.

The Vanilla flavour used by TFA and other flavour companies are made from pure vanillin only - a side product of the wood pulp industry, but it is one pure chemical (plus PG)

Personally I feel better working with a single purified chemical than 100 or so unknowns - but that's just me.

The plus point of 100 or so chemicals though is that it is a much more complex taste - and tastes like the 'real' vanilla we know.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanilla_extract
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanillin

EDIT: There's also a difference according to some between the Extract and the Essence
http://www.nigella.com/kitchen-queries/view/Vanilla-Extract-or-Essence?/2285

But these are not regulated terms, so people can call it what they want if they wish

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## rogue zombie (6/4/15)

Waheed said:


> I have found that allowing the juice to breath for 1 to 2 days after about 2 weeks of steeping really does a difference. It made my passion fruit joose as well as my hazelnut joose much smoother and less artificial



I have also found 'letting a juice breathe' helps.

I have found with a few juices that either tasted too strong (flavour), or slightly rough juices benefit from a little air.

I've only ever left them for a few hours.

The folks that drip will have noticed often from opening and closing a bottle so often, a juice really comes into it's own after a few mils, after the initial opening. I'm sure its from the opening and closing.

However, I did notice that I would loose flavour by the end of a bottle when I used to vape less. So I don't reckon too much air is a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I have also found 'letting a juice breathe' helps.
> 
> I have found with a few juices that either tasted too strong (flavour), or slightly rough juices benefit


I have a theory regarding this:
The more volatile chemicals are the ones that taste the strongest - more volatility means more of the flavour molecules bouncing around in your mouth, but it also means they tend to evaporate quicker.

So letting the mix breathe will let the volatile (stronger tasting) flavours evaporate first, letting your mix become more evenly balanced and giving it a smoother taste

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/4/15)

Derick said:


> I have a theory regarding this:
> The more volatile chemicals are the ones that taste the strongest - more volatility means more of the flavour molecules bouncing around in your mouth, but it also means they tend to evaporate quicker.
> 
> So letting the mix breathe will let the volatile (stronger tasting) flavours evaporate first, letting your mix become more evenly balanced and giving it a smoother taste



That makes perfect sense.
I just had an issue with a juice where one flavourant was taking over. A little air, and it's all good - blended in nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

